# MkIV GLI BBS rim size?



## Mighty_Mite (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey all, I was just wondering what the rim width was on the 18" BBS RCs that come on the MkIV Jetta GLI, just want to confirm if they are 8" or 8.5".
Cheers!


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: MkIV GLI BBS rim size? (Mighty_Mite)*

I though they were 18x7.5 ET38 ?
Golf/Jetta IV Tire and Wheel Sizes


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: MkIV GLI BBS rim size? (dennisgli)*

yep, 7.5'' gloves.


----------



## Mighty_Mite (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks, anyone mind pointing me to an explanation of what the ET38 is?
I am looking for some new rims to go with the Potenza RE960 A/S I just bought, was looking at some 8" wide rims, but was afraid those weren't as wide as I have. Will have to research some more.
Thanks again!


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (Mighty_Mite)*

what size are the tires?
look up wheel offset. itll explain it all.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (audi666)*

offset is the distance from the center line of the wheel to the hub face.


----------



## Mighty_Mite (Sep 17, 2008)

Tires are the same size as the stock tires, 225/40/18.
JDrive1.8t: So you can do wheel offset to get a wider stance, or use wheel spacers?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Mighty_Mite)*

Spacers mimic lowering the offset of wheels.
That is why you may read 18x10 final et25. It may have started as 18x10 et40 + 15mm spacers.


----------



## Mighty_Mite (Sep 17, 2008)

Good to know, thank you!
So what do you think of these rims:
18x8
Offset: 35mm 
Backspacing: 5.90" 
Bolt Pattern: 5-100
Rec. Tire Size: 225/40-18
Weight: 29.0lbs.
1pc Low Pressure Cast/Shot Peened construction.
They are ASA JH9 from tire rack, about $160 / rim. Just worried about buying a crappy rim that will just get bent over bumps.
Thanks again for schooling me ha ha!


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Mighty_Mite)*

They will fit and work fine.
They are lower end wheels, but they are good quality. The low cost is related to the high weight.


----------



## Mighty_Mite (Sep 17, 2008)

Technically wouldn't those work better in the event of snow due to the heavier weight lol.
I will keep browsing around and seeing what I can find. Thanks for all the information!


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Mighty_Mite)*

wheel weight would have no (minimal) affect on snow performance.
Tires and suspension will though.
Heavier wheels cause the car to accelerate slower, and cornering fells a little more effortful.


----------

